# Latest ebay purchase



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Like I really needed another AF steamer, I won another one on ebay. So far I think I got a deal.
I bought a very dirty 322 Hudson. It looks to me it just needs a hot soapy bath and a good
service. Looks complete to me. Paint might be good. Cab numbers and graphics are good.
Happy with the price. The same seller had a very nice Circus coach. Looked to have a diecast
base. But I lost it by a dollar. I didn't go crazy on it because it looked so nice I thought it might
have been relettered. I think it went for 52.00. I don't need one of those either.









American Flyer Lines #322 NYC Hudson Steam Loco & Tender. Not Tested | eBay


Item Not Tested.



www.ebay.com





Link to my new to me Hudson.

It says not tested so that means it does not run. Not worried about that.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

I saw that guy on there! I had the same mindset....throw that thing in some soap and you have a brand new train.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks like it might come out nice. I hope it does not use slotted brushes. I don't have any of them.I do have a spare brush cap for shouldered brushes. I have a K5 steamer that came with slotted brushes but I did a motor swap with shoulder brushes. I would rather all my steamers use the same brushes.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll bet it does'nt need anything but a bath.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Make sure he includes the GP-7 that is in the pictures!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Best of luck with your new purchase.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, the brush caps are visible in the closeup picture of the cab area. It has shoulder style brushes with coil springs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks tom, I thought I saw the wire connectors to the brush tubes and it looked shoulder brushes to me also. This engine should be 1947 to 1949 production based on tender. Gilbert Gallery said 322s had smoke and choo choo in tender. But I think that was the 1946 production. Pictures show smoke unit in boiler. I do not have a smoke unit in tender and I know nothing about them and don't want to learn about them. They can be avoided and I have. LOL.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Spence. I think it will be a nice locomotive.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That 322 is a 1948. It has a 4 wire connection to the jack in the back of the cab. The smoke is in the boiler, the reverse unit is in the tender and it has a brass coupler weight. 1947 322's were SIT like the 1946's.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac great looking 322. Can't beat the price you got it for either. Looks like it should clean up nicely too. As I have stated before, I have stayed away from buying locomotives from eBay but rather train shows. Since I am looking for a couple of things, I may have to start looking on eBay given the current state of things in the world today and the cancellation of train shows, especially Du Page and the Decatur, Il. show this month. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not done well at previous train shows in St louis area. Not much stuff and what there is 
is priced like rare antiques. I would rather hold the item before I buy also. Has not worked out for me.
I have had pretty good experience on my ebay purchases. Study the pics. And read what seller says
and what seller does not say. Untested means it does not run.


----------

